# 1/4 Scale #2 Drip Oiler



## cheepo45 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have been working on a 1/4 scale oiler for my Gade engine.
This parts are very small and "fiddly"
It has been quite a challenge, but it came out really well.
Here are some pictures.
cheepo45


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like the real McCoy.


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 29, 2015)

Excellent job. 
gbritnell


----------



## deverett (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nicely done, cheapo.

For those less gifted, Morrison & Marvin do a kit & drawings for a 1/4 scale oiler.
http://www.morrisonandmarvin.com/order.php  4th item down.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 29, 2015)

cheepo45 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been working on a 1/4 scale oiler for my Gade engine.
> This parts are very small and "fiddly"
> It has been quite a challenge, but it came out really well.
> ...



very nice work.


----------



## Davewild (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful pieces.


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,
 Thanks for the compliments.
This was made from the Martin and Morrison plans and kit.
The kit wasn't much-just a couple of small springs, a short piece of acrylic tubing, a small piece of sheet brass, and the instructions. I had to gather all the rest of the materials and do all the machining. This was a very interesting piece to build, but it will be a while before I build another one!
cheepo45


----------



## deverett (Mar 31, 2015)

cheepo45 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thanks for the compliments.
> This was made from the Martin and Morrison plans and kit.
> The kit wasn't much-just a couple of small springs, a short piece of acrylic tubing, a small piece of sheet brass, and the instructions. I had to gather all the rest of the materials and do all the machining. This was a very interesting piece to build, but it will be a while before I build another one!
> cheepo45



You can't expect too much for $8.50 shipped!

The great thing about the M&M 'kit' is that the design can be copied and enlarged to whatever scale, and the larger ones are easier to make!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## idahoan (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a picture of one of the ones that I machined for my Little Brother engines (I'm working on two). They are nice little oilers and a fun project.
I made the spring clip from beryllium copper and heat treated it to make it springy.

I guess that I will need to make another one someday for may Gade engine when I get around to working on it.

Dave


----------



## cheepo45 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice job, Dave!
cheepo45


----------

